# Magnetic phone mount with wireless charging



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

I am looking for a phone mount that is magnetic. Strong magnet for an iPhone 8 plus. Phone mount must also be capable of wireless charging. Prefer suction to window. Please recommend with links if possible


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MMoore said:


> I am looking for a phone mount that is magnetic. Strong magnet for an iPhone 8 plus. Phone mount must also be capable of wireless charging. Prefer suction to window. Please recommend with links if possible


You must not have potholes.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

MMoore said:


> I am looking for a phone mount that is magnetic. Strong magnet for an iPhone 8 plus. Phone mount must also be capable of wireless charging. Prefer suction to window. Please recommend with links if possible


Best Buy has one made for ubering. I see the ad on here all the time


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Magnetic Mount, WizGear [2 PACK] Universal Air Vent Magnetic Car Mount Phone Holder, for Cell Phones and Mini Tablets with Fast Swift-Snap Technology, With 4 Metal Plates https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G0X56YU/?tag=ubne0c-20

This is the best mount I've ever had. 
holds my iPhone 7 perfectly. 
Plus it's heavier so I would read reviews to see what they say about that one.


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Magnetic Mount, WizGear [2 PACK] Universal Air Vent Magnetic Car Mount Phone Holder, for Cell Phones and Mini Tablets with Fast Swift-Snap Technology, With 4 Metal Plates https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G0X56YU/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> This is the best mount I've ever had.
> holds my iPhone 7 perfectly.
> Plus it's heavier so I would read reviews to see what they say about that one.


It doesn't do wireless charging though.



tohunt4me said:


> You must not have potholes.


For potholes some come this a small platform the phone can sit on..


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

From the time the first post was created up to the latest post by OP, the search would have been already done.
I did a quick google search, and got a lot of hits. Same on Amazon.

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...1j0i131i46k1j46i131k1j0i22i30k1.0.MpQ10D7Pmsc

https://www.amazon.com/magnetic-wir...aps,k:magnetic wireless charger&tag=ubne0c-20

Be sure to read the reviews to find the one most appropriate for your phone and road conditions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

My potholes are so bad 
The windshield wipers come on from the weight of the lever upon striking the crater.
I hate fishing phones off the floor while im driving in traffic and a turn is coming up on one of the 3 streets right next to each other . . .


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

This isn’t for Uber although I still Uber maybe 10 hours a week. I haven’t met anyone who makes the $18-25 per hour. Some say perhaps on weekends they may make that much. Was at the airport queue the other day and it dawned on me. These are all former taxi drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A lot of taxi drivers do a 12 hour shift
Then start uber.


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Magnetic Mount, WizGear [2 PACK] Universal Air Vent Magnetic Car Mount Phone Holder, for Cell Phones and Mini Tablets with Fast Swift-Snap Technology, With 4 Metal Plates https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G0X56YU/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> This is the best mount I've ever had.
> holds my iPhone 7 perfectly.
> Plus it's heavier so I would read reviews to see what they say about that one.


100% agree


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

MMoore said:


> It doesn't do wireless charging though.


Get it together Cableguynoe!


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

This one works great for me >> https://macgyverisms.wonderhowto.co...e-into-car-dash-mount-for-your-phone-0137602/


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The problem with wireless charging and magnetic mounts is that the steel plate that you need to put on the back of the phone may prevent a proper wireless charge connection. This steel can also become magnetized from being attached to a magnet and if your wireless charging uses magnetic field, which I believe the new ones do, it can interfere with the charge.

I havent personally tried it yet since my navigation device that i uber with is a tablet that is basically permanent on my dash, I havent needed to put a steel plate on the back of my newly acquired LG V30 nor have I attempted wireless charging. Its a novel idea but I like to use my phone as its charging so until they can increase wireless charging range so it charges anytime I'm within 3 feet of the transmitter, it's not a practical technology for my use.


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The problem with wireless charging and magnetic mounts is that the steel plate that you need to put on the back of the phone may prevent a proper wireless charge connection. This steel can also become magnetized from being attached to a magnet and if your wireless charging uses magnetic field, which I believe the new ones do, it can interfere with the charge.
> 
> I havent personally tried it yet since my navigation device that i uber with is a tablet that is basically permanent on my dash, I havent needed to put a steel plate on the back of my newly acquired LG V30 nor have I attempted wireless charging. Its a novel idea but I like to use my phone as its charging so until they can increase wireless charging range so it charges anytime I'm within 3 feet of the transmitter, it's not a practical technology for my use.


Thanks for that info. I can see now where magnetic and wireless charging may not be possible. I do need the wireless charging more and the magnetic is not necessary. I just need a mount that allows me to release my phone with minimal tinkering and effort. Imagine a job where I make multiple stops and have to have my phone when I get out of my car. If I stop 10 times an hour then tinkering with the mount to release the phone 10 times an hour becomes a pain and over an eight hour shift that amount of time and effort adds up.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

MMoore , this is my setup. Magnetic CD-slot phone mount and a magnetic charging cable.

Magnetic phone mount









Magnetic charging cable, connector stays installed into phone port and magnetically connects to mating charging cable port. The opposite end is a standard USB connector that you can fit into a USB charging port adapter (12-volt adapter plug).


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

DocT said:


> MMoore , this is my setup. Magnetic CD-slot phone mount and a magnetic charging cable.
> 
> Magnetic phone mount
> View attachment 182878
> ...


This would work. A perfect setup would be the charging cable connected to the mount so that removing the phone would be a one step process. As it is, it takes me two steps: first disconnect charging cable from phone and second release phone from mount. I know it sounds petty but if this is done 60 times a day the amount of time and effort adds up. If I have 10 employees that do this, the elimination of one step means they can increase productivity by 20%. Your setup is the best so far. Not perfect but we can't let the perfect stand in the way of good. This would still increase productivity. Thanks.

By the way, what brand and model numbers. Links would be great too. Thnx


----------



## spitfire1337 (Nov 26, 2017)

I use this, it's fantastic. Has wireless QI charging and holds my galaxy Note 8 securely. Placing the phone into the mount is as easy as dropping it in. Once in place the phone hits a button that snaps the sides into gripping the phone. Then to release you just push the 2 pins that stick out the side and pull the phone out and it's ready for the next use. Plus the "suction" cup part is this tacky gel that will stick to anything and stay, but still easy to remove. It's been up for over a month hanging from a vertical position on the dash instead of the standard "horizontal on top of dash spot" with no signs of budging.









I can't post links yet but Look on amazon for 
"iOttie Easy One Touch Wireless Qi Standard Car Mount"


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

Bingo. This sounds perfect. Please send link or the price. There are quite a few when I type that search. Pls send link or the price. Thnx


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Go to amazon website, and copy paste what spitfire1337 wrote in the quotes, "_iOttie Easy One Touch Wireless Qi Standard Car Mount_" into the search field.

Give us a review on the product after your field tests.


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

I did. Did you? It shows two items of different price and I can’t tell the difference. A model number or price would help me make a better guess. 

Sometimes I forget I am in an Uber blog.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

The $49.95 version is the newer model, which is shown as a link on the $54.95 model.

Here is the link for the new version.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0754NDNT8/?tag=ubne0c-20 Car+Mount&dpPl=1&dpID=51cN%2BClZAFL&ref=plSrch


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

http://bit.ly/2yYdpSP

Got one of these 18 months ago . Still works fine. Best to use with a phone case.

Never used this one.

http://amzn.to/2k5ZilM


----------



## spitfire1337 (Nov 26, 2017)

MMoore said:


> Bingo. This sounds perfect. Please send link or the price. There are quite a few when I type that search. Pls send link or the price. Thnx


Sorry I am unable to post links yet, guess thats what I get for lingering the forums rather than posting  but if you copy/paste this: "B0754NDNT8" into the search on amazon it will bring up the exact one that I have and use.

If I get a chance to I'll make a video of it in use, really easy and very convenient!

Edit: Should also mention you might be able to find it at your local Walmart, that's were I picked mine up from if your looking to get it sooner.


----------



## TeslaSD (Jun 26, 2017)

spitfire1337 said:


> I use this, it's fantastic. Has wireless QI charging and holds my galaxy Note 8 securely. Placing the phone into the mount is as easy as dropping it in. Once in place the phone hits a button that snaps the sides into gripping the phone. Then to release you just push the 2 pins that stick out the side and pull the phone out and it's ready for the next use. Plus the "suction" cup part is this tacky gel that will stick to anything and stay, but still easy to remove. It's been up for over a month hanging from a vertical position on the dash instead of the standard "horizontal on top of dash spot" with no signs of budging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happened to be one of today's deal of the day on Amazon. I just ordered one for $35.97.


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

spitfire1337 said:


> Sorry I am unable to post links yet, guess thats what I get for lingering the forums rather than posting  but if you copy/paste this: "B0754NDNT8" into the search on amazon it will bring up the exact one that I have and use.
> 
> If I get a chance to I'll make a video of it in use, really easy and very convenient!
> 
> Edit: Should also mention you might be able to find it at your local Walmart, that's were I picked mine up from if your looking to get it sooner.


Like Tesla just said it is now like $35. I also found it in Walmart but at the $49.99 price. I ordered it today. Should get it on Thursday. Amazon is killing Walmart. Isn't it ironic, a retailer that doesn't own a store is killing Walmart. Thanks for posting.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

spitfire1337 said:


> I use this, it's fantastic. Has wireless QI charging and holds my galaxy Note 8 securely. Placing the phone into the mount is as easy as dropping it in. Once in place the phone hits a button that snaps the sides into gripping the phone. Then to release you just push the 2 pins that stick out the side and pull the phone out and it's ready for the next use. Plus the "suction" cup part is this tacky gel that will stick to anything and stay, but still easy to remove. It's been up for over a month hanging from a vertical position on the dash instead of the standard "horizontal on top of dash spot" with no signs of budging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id rather have a magnet mount without wireless charging than have wireless charging and have to use a cradle.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

spitfire1337 said:


> I use this, it's fantastic. Has wireless QI charging and holds my galaxy Note 8 securely. Placing the phone into the mount is as easy as dropping it in. Once in place the phone hits a button that snaps the sides into gripping the phone. Then to release you just push the 2 pins that stick out the side and pull the phone out and it's ready for the next use. Plus the "suction" cup part is this tacky gel that will stick to anything and stay, but still easy to remove. It's been up for over a month hanging from a vertical position on the dash instead of the standard "horizontal on top of dash spot" with no signs of budging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the Iottie magnetic mount from best buy for like $80 and returned it the next day.
Does NOT do fast charging like it says. Kept getting messages saying my phone is not charging fast enough while in use or a message like it.
Plus it made my phone sofa king hot.
This is what i bought and returned. Seemed cool. Had a fancy fan to cool your phone. Fan was annoyingly loud.








https://www.bestbuy.com/site/iottie...ffcode=pg266450&ksdevice=m&lsft=ref:212,loc:2


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

spitfire1337 said:


> I use this, it's fantastic. Has wireless QI charging and holds my galaxy Note 8 securely. Placing the phone into the mount is as easy as dropping it in. Once in place the phone hits a button that snaps the sides into gripping the phone. Then to release you just push the 2 pins that stick out the side and pull the phone out and it's ready for the next use. Plus the "suction" cup part is this tacky gel that will stick to anything and stay, but still easy to remove. It's been up for over a month hanging from a vertical position on the dash instead of the standard "horizontal on top of dash spot" with no signs of budging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine today. Amazon dropped the price $15 to $35. And it is wirelessly charging my phone, this is the first wireless charger that works even with the phone case on. 
First time back on Uber in a week, turned down most of what they sent my way. If it was pool, turned it down. If it was more than five minutes away turned it down. Got to a riders address, called them after waiting two minutes. They said they were on their way out. I asked them where they wanted to go and they replied "In and Out" burgers. Cancelled them. Before I left their complex, Uber sent me back to pick up someone else. It was a $6 ride and I got a $10 tip. Cash not thru the app. 
Overall a good day. Won't be doing Uber again till after the New Year. Schedule is full of rides to and picks up from airport. All made thru ads on our neighborhood paper. Kick out the middle man.
I got an offer for $400 to drive a family to LAX and pick em up after New Year. Turned them down coz they needed a big truck. Four adults and two kids and their lugggage from San Diego to LAX. Was this a good offer? Basically two trips to LA, to drop them off on the 23rd and to pick em up on the 9th. Offered it to some guys at the airport lot but no takers.


----------

